# Solved: Security warning



## hoglie (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a ipad 2 and when trying to go online the following message pops up from a alertrisk.com. Detected security error,due to suspicious activity found on your computer contact windows certified live technicians and a 1-800 number to call.The it has windows firewall warning your computer may have adware/spyware virus. Why would you be getting windows warnings on an ipad?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

try clearing the browser cache. open settings - find safari in the left hand list - scroll down on the right until you find clear history and website data. 

as to how you got it, who knows, is your ipad jailbroken?


----------



## hoglie (Sep 14, 2006)

It actually is my aunts ipad and the first tablet she has ever had,she bought it brand new so I don't think it's jailbroken. I will try that and see what happens it seems to happen when she tries to open msn.com Hopfully it works Thanks


----------



## hoglie (Sep 14, 2006)

That did the trick thanks again for the help


----------

